# Circuitos con 16 leds blancos de alta luminosidad



## mauroleproso

Quiero hacer una linterna de 16 leds blancos de alta luminosidad alimentada por una batería de 9 volts.

caída de voltaje en cada led: 3,6 v
potencia en r: i al cuadrado x r
r= (v-vleds)/i
i leds: 0.020 ampere

por lo que después de descartar ponerlos en serie por la falta de voltaje, pensé poner 8 pares de 2 leds en serie

y según mis cálculos quedarían así

                            --- led ----- led----  
                            --- led----- led ----
                            --- led ---- led-----
                            --- led----- led ----
9v------r=10 ohm ----led ---- led----------------- (negativo)
                            ---- led ---- led----
                            ---- led---- led----
                            --- led-----led ----


calcule de la siguiente manera , por favor corrijanme si hago algo mal

r= 9 -7,2 /0,020x8 = 1,8/0,16 = 11,25 redondeo a 10 
potencia en r : i al cuadrado x r = 0,025 x 10 = 0,256 osea 1/4 de watts


les pido que si tienen un minuto me digan si lo que estoy haciendo esta bien porque ya he quemado varios leds 
 ops: 

desde ya gracias


----------



## Vick

Puedes calcular tu arreglo de leds aca:

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Suerte...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Tus cálculos están bien, pero esa conficuracion de LEDs en paralelo y una resistencia en serie no es la mejor. 
Recalcula todo de nuevo, con el voltaje del LEDs igual a 3.2V.
Lo ideal sería que uses una resistencia para cada par de LEDs.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manonline

las linternas de leds chinas que van con 3 pilas AAA en serie (total de 4.5V) tienen sus 9 leds en paralelo y conectados a la linterna directamente sin resistencia. Podes probar con dos leds en serie conectandolos a los 9V directamente. No es lo correcto, pero los leds tienen una tolerancia 

Ahora si qeres comprobar las leyes basicas armando este proyecto, te recomiendo lo mismo que elaficionado. 

¿Por que? Simple. Vos calculas la resistencia para un X consumo (Iled * cantidad). Si uno de tus leds se quema, la corriente va a tener una rama menos por la cual circular, entonces se va a dividir entre los leds restantes aumentando la corriente de estos. Esto va a producir qe iluminen mas, pero que se quemen mas rapido. A la larga o a la corta se va a quemar otro, produciendo el mismo efecto qe el anterior. La velocidad con la que se queman los leds va a crecer exponencialmente.

Si queres experimentar podes probar las tres formas propuestas y ver los resultados.

La forma mas crota: Ramas de dos leds conectadas directamente a la bateria de 9V
Otra forma mejor, pero todavia crota: Ramas de dos leds en paralelo, con una resistencia en serie a todo el paralelo. Esto conectado a la bateria
La mejor forma: Ramas de dos leds con su respectiva resistencia limitadora. Esto conectado a la bateria.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## plasen

hola,

yo tengo un problema parecido estoy realizando una matriz con diodio infrarojos con una caida de tension de 1,35 cada diodo y un consumo If = 150ma y una In = 20 ma.

mi fuente de alimentacion es de 12v , haciendo calculos obtengo que con 8 diodos y una resistencia de 1 homnio  ( calculado para un consumo de 150ma por diodo)funcionaria perfectamente pero los diodos se calientan mucho y acaba quemandose alguno.

lo mismo me ocurre calculando para un consumo de 20 ma por diodo, los diodos se calientan mucho, y en este caso el circuito completo solo consume 180ma.

alguien me puede espilcar por que me ocurre esto, y una posible solucion

gracias


----------



## Manonline

con una resistencia de 1ohm estarian circulando aproximadamente 1.2A.
recordá que las corrientes en serie son las mismas, es decir que en la rama de 8 leds en serie no tienen que circular 1.2A, sino 150mA.

salu2,
mano.

PD: La resistencia que le tenes que poner es de 8ohm para que circulen 150mA.


----------



## Chico3001

Tienes que hacer calculos para ponerle disipacion individual a cada diodo, posiblemente al hacer calculos de potencia determinas que los diodos no la requieren pero estas olvidando un pequeño detalle que nadie dice al usar esos diodos... el calor es una radiacion infrarroja, por lo tanto estos diodos no producen luz (visible) sino calor, que a su vez es dañino para ellos mismos

Intenta hacer las pistas exageradamente grandes haber si funciona.... de 3 a 5 cm de grosor o incluso mas...


----------



## Vick

150mA o más para un led infrarrojo comun?

Los estan asesinando cruelmente...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola plasen.
No sé cual es tu duda, si todo es muy simple, usando la Ley de Ohm.

8 LEDs en serie, dan 10.8V, entonces la caida de voltaje en la reistencia limitadora será (12V - 10.8V),  el valor de la resistencia será la caida de voltaje dividido entre la corriente del LED (20mA típico), o puesto de otra manera R= (12 - 10.8) / 0.02
R= 60 ohm , usa 62 ohm, y si no encuentras este valor usa 68 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae

Vick dijo:
			
		

> 150mA o más para un led infrarrojo comun?
> 
> Los estan asesinando cruelmente...



Acaso no sabias que los leds infrarrojos trabajan con esas corrientes y que al ser pulsos no se queman?.

Lo unico NO USEN LOS LEDS SIN RESISTENCIAS     ops:  ops: Es una salvajada!
Si en las linternas chinas esas que son una porqueria no se queman es porque se alimentan con una pila "de reloj" como se las conoce que no tiene capacidad para entragar mucha corriente... pero si le meten una de 9V de las comunes SE TE VAN A QUEMAR.

Yo me arme una lampara de 60 leds y como la queria para 13V (como es para la camioneta tome en cuenta esa tension) use varias series de 3 leds y una resistencia como corresponde y no me ha dado problemas, despues de dos semanas de mucho uso no se quemo ninguno   
Si queres te la hago facil y te paso pcb y las resistencias calculadas


----------



## mabauti

Te quedo muy bien fernandoae


----------



## plasen

gracias por la multitud de respuestas, 

tras consultarlo con la almoada yo e caido en lamisma conclusion que 1 A que pase por los diodos es escesivo.
 pero lo de 150ma por diodo, tras realizar puebas con didos correctamente polarizados con una alimentacion de 3v el diodo funcionaba perfectamente dando mayor intensidad luminica que polarizandole a 20ma, y el diodo no se calentaba apenas.

e pensado en otra posible solucion polarizarles para un consumo de 150 ma en matrices de diodos en paralelo con un atension de alimentaicon de 3v.

pero con esta configuracion tengo el porblema de tener que reducir la tension de 12 v a 3 . 

alguna opinion sobre l a nueva idea camicace?

un saludo y gracias por las respuestas.

P.D. : gracias por las fotos de los led, siempre es interesante esa información .


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa un regulador de voltaje, por ejemplo, LM317 (1.5A), LM7805 (1A), escoge el regulador que te da la corriente que necesitas.
Importante todos lo diodos deben tener su resistencia limitadora, hay personas que conectan lo diodos en paralelo y usan una sol resitencia limitadora, eso funciona, pero los LEDs van a durar menos, si se malogra la resitencia todo deja de funcionar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae

150mA en los leds infrrarojos(los del control remoto de la tv etc).
20mA en los leds de alto brillo.


----------



## quimypr

Quedo muy buena la lampara fernandoae

Por casualidad se puede saber cuanto invertiste en los LEDs?


----------



## fernandoae

En realidad era una promo de 100 leds por 70 pesos pero con los 30 del envio se me hicieron 100 pesos en total... como los compre en mercadolibre no me queria arriesgar con mas pero fue una compra satisfactoria...
Igual a mi me convenia porque aca donde vivo no bajaban de 2,50$ C/U! asiq me parece bien 100 leds por 100 pesos (mas 10 leds uv)  
Aunque perforar la pcb fue un dolor de cabeza...


----------



## Nilfred

Yo opino que girando 180° los leds del medio se pueden evitar las conexiónes diagonales, haciendo el circuito apto para montar sobre placa perforada.


----------



## Kndr87

esta muy bien!
no hubiera sido mas sencillo comprar la PCB del tipo que esta llena de perforaciones y trae pistas principales... digo...

muy buenos comentarios
saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Si pero como no tenìa de la perforada, era un dia de lluvia, no tenìa ganas de sacar el auto y no tenìa nada para hacer me puse a mejorar mis habilidades con el taladro jeje


----------



## unleased!

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Acaso no sabias que los leds infrarrojos trabajan con esas corrientes y que al ser pulsos no se queman?


 Se pueden alimentar a pulsos los leds blancos? a que frecuencia?  busqué en internet pero las descripciones son tan vagas...  
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Como poder se puede, en el caso de un estrobo a leds por ejemplo... al durar muy poco el led encendido si no se usara una intensidad mayor serìa como estar aplicandole PWM y se veria muy tenue.
No se cuales son tus conocimientos de Electrònica pero si te interesa el tema podès armar este circuito http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/testled.htm

En realidad màs importante que el tema de la frecuencia es el ciclo de tabajo de la misma.
Por las dudas... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PWM


----------



## unleased!

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No se cuales son tus conocimientos de Electrònica pero si te interesa el tema podès armar este circuito http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/testled.htm


  Veo mucha circuitería ahí.  No sería mas sencillo implementarlo con el viejo 555 o un multivibrador astable transistorizado?   


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Como poder se puede, en el caso de un estrobo a leds por ejemplo... al durar muy poco el led encendido si no se usara una intensidad mayor serìa como estar aplicandole PWM y se veria muy tenue...En realidad màs importante que el tema de la frecuencia es el ciclo de tabajo de la misma.
> Por las dudas... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PWM


Muchas gracias fernandoae, aver si consigo aclarar unas dudas. La duda que tengo un poco es que a que frecuencia se debería hacer trabajar a los leds. Yo tengo en mente 1Khz pero en cada web que miro cada uno pone la frecuencia que le da la gana (500hz, 10Khz, 30Khz, 100Khz)  . Tambíén otra cosa, por poner un ejemplo, un led con corriente continua soporta 20mA de intensidad media máxima. Si se alimenta por medio de un astable con un duty cycle del 50% entonces el tiempo que se mantiene encendido es la mitad en cada ciclo, entonces se puede aumentar la corriente del led el doble (40mA) y se mantiene igual la intensidad media máxima por lo que el diodo no se destruye. Al aumentar la intensidad también aumenta la luminosidad, concretamente se eleva al cuadrado (casi) de la intensidad. Al tener un duty cycle del 50% entonces la corriente puede ser el doble y entonces aumenta la luminosidad cuatro veces, pero, en realidad aumenta la luminosidad cuatro veces? Aquí es donde tengo otra duda porque si la mitad del tiempo el led permanece apagado entonces a nuestros ojos que se ve cuatro veces mas luminoso, dos veces mas luminoso o se ve igual que en continua.  
Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

"pero, en realidad aumenta la luminosidad cuatro veces?"
Eso es lo que te permite determinar el "LED TESTER"... el fotodiodo permite ver hasta que punto se incrementa la intensidad luminosa.
La alternativa de usar un 555 con ancho y frecuencia variable tambièn es vàlida.


----------



## Nilfred

+1 ¿El LED pulsado a corriente media X ilumina mas a simple vista que en DC a corriente X?
Los números dicen que si, pero esto tiene toda la pinta que algo se va a quemar:
Tengo un L293NE (Puente H) un 555, un 556, y un par de diodos blancos de 30mA en antiparalelo montados en el protoboard, la idea es mandarle una alterna, cuadrada, duty 50% a los LEDs.
Si todo sale bien deberían iluminar mas y sin pestañeos.
Si ven que voy mal encaminado, avisen antes que queme algo.


----------



## unleased!

Bueno, monté un sencillo circuito con leds verdes de color difuso. Configuré un 555 en modo astable a una frecuencia de 720Hz con un duty cycle del 50% y alimenté el circuito con 12V. Calculé una resistencia (puse una de 1KΩ) para conectar uno de los diodos directo a la alimentación funcionando a 2.2V y 10mA, y así me sirve de referencia. Debido a la configuración del 555 calculé la resistencia para que por el otro diodo pase el doble de corriente (20mA) y como la mitad del tiempo el led permanece apagado entonces la intensidad media máxima es de 10mA. El resultado que me dió es que ante mis ojos ilumina lo mismo el diodo conectado directamente a corriente continua que el diodo que recibe el doble de corriente (y que debería iluminar 4 veces mas) a "pulsos".  entonces, de que sirve alimentarlo a mayor corriente en la mitad del tiempo si la luminosidad que se percibe es la misma?  Veo que el gasto energetico es mayor, obteniendo el mismo resultado. Aver que tal le va a nilfred...  
Os paso unas fotos del invento, el led de referencia es el de la izquierda, el de prueba es el de la derdecha  :
Saludos.


----------



## juan pablo

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro, queria ver si me pueden ayudar con una duda que tengo:
Resulta que tengo que hacer un circuito para prender led (como el que adjunto), mi duda es a que frecuencia usar el 555? y tambien quiero saber si yo utilizo todas las salidas del 4017 obtengo que se prende 1 led por vez hasta completar las 10 salidas y se reinicia el proceso por lo cual el ciclo de trabajo es de 1/10 (por cada led) entonces tengo pensado hacer pasar cerca de 40mA por cada led (solo 1 ciclo y 9 apagado) para que en los otros 9 instante que esta apagado la intencidad luminosa que vera nuestros ojos sea casi normal y no tan tenue.. que les parece? andara?  si tienen algun consejo u obserbacion les pido que me avisen. Gra cias


----------



## Chico3001

Tu razonamiento es correcto, en cuanto a la frecuencia en realidad no hay un estandar de cual puedes usar, mientras sea mayor a 60 Hz para poder lograr persistencia del ojo cualquiera es buena, yo usualmente uso unos 500 a 1000Hz para tener una buena persistencia porque algunas veces la periferia del ojo capta frecuencias mas elevadas y se llega a notar como se hace el barrido

Acerca de la corriente, toma en cuenta que tambien existe un maximo de corriente que puedes enviar en modo pulsado, en tu caso creo que te encuentras dentro de los parametros pero te lo comento para que no quieras elevar demasiado la corriente a los leds en caso de que se vean tenues....


----------



## Nilfred

No, en algo le pfiamos, aumentar la corriente al doble, da menos del doble de intensidad.
La progresion cuadrática me parece que esta en la potencia y la intensidad es lineal.
Antes de hacer esta pavada hubiesemos mirado un datasheet de algún LED
Encima veo en el datasheet un corrimiento de color.
Asi que, hasta tanto alguien presente un datasheet, que demuestre una progresión cuadrática de la intensidad del LED; en mi modesta opinión esto *NO* ES POSIBLE.


----------



## Chico3001

Estoy de acuerdo que no vas a tener toda la intensidad... sin embargo es el unico metodo para poder hacer un sistema multiplexado.... La unica solucion es meter toda la corriente que soporte el led en modo pulsado....


----------



## alzevar

beunas tardeses  mi primer comentario gracias de anrtemano por todo  el dia de mañana pondre lo que tenga mejor ala mano para poder aportar a este foro bye y gracias sobre estos compoenentes maravillosos de los leds


----------



## arieldo

hola como estan queria saber que resistencia usar para conectar en paralelo 6 leds azules a 12 v... espero su respuesta muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Haz dos hileras (cada una de 3 LEDs en serie con una resistencia de 75 ohmios) y alimentas las dos hileras de LEDs con los 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arieldo

gracias elaficionado, pero tengo otra duda como conecto los leds en serie? segun tengo entendido debo conectar el anodo de un led con el catodo de otro no es asi? mi circuito se basa en 3 led azules con una R 1k en el negativo para conectar en serie a 12 v, hay algo mal  en lo q estoy diciendo? gracias x sus respuestas


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es apropiado poner LEDs en paralelo.



Aquí te dejo el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mapb

no se si sera correcto pero yo he colocado cinco leds blancos de alto brillo en paralelo y los he alimentado con 12 voltios a traves de una resistencia de 330ohms y he obtenido buenos resultados


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es aconsejable o apropiado conectar LEDs en paralelo, ya que los LEDs no son focos o bombillas son diodos y no exiten dos LEDs idénticos o iguales, por lo que por un LEDs pasa más corriente que por el otro.
Con resistencias limitadoras se consigue que los LEDs no sobrepasen los valores típicos de funcionamiento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oslotitan

Hola a todos:

Necesito que alguien me colabore por favor, explicandome como puedo conectar 12 LEDs Blancos de 5mm, creo que son de 3,4v y 20mA. La idea es conectarlos a una fuente que es un cargador de un celular, dice OUTPUT 6VDC 300ma ò a uno que dice 5V 500mA
Mi duda consiste en como hacer que alumbren con su mejor potencia, entonces no se si en paralelo, o en serie y si necesito alguna resistencia....les agradezco de antemano su ayuda...es para hacer una lampara con flores de origami y cada flor tendra un LED...para un regalo muy bonito.


----------



## Fogonazo

oslotitan dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Necesito que alguien me colabore .......


¿ Leíste el post ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*


----------



## elaficionado

Hola oslotitan.

Hacer lo que deseas es simple, sólo tienes que aplicar la ley de Ohm, para halla la resistencia que necesita cada LED.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-led

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oslotitan

Gracias por su interes pero sera que por favor me pueden ayudar con los calculos y diciendome con cual de las dos fuentes me va mejor, la que dice OUTPUT 6VDC 300ma ò la que dice 5V 500mA

disculpen...no quiero abusar de su ayuda es solo que no soy muy experto en el tema....gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa el de 5V 500mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kiwara

hola que tal tengo la siguiente duda quiciera saber si el siguiente esquema esta bien realizado...es para conectar led de alta luminosidad a un cargador de celular de 5v y 350mA
Vled= 3.4
Iled=25mA

lo realice con el programa de la pag : http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
    +----|>|---/\/\/----+  R = 82 ohms
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí, está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kiwara

de la misma forma puedo conectar la cantidad x de led q desee es decir 100 o 1000?saludos y gracias por la respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Depende del valor de la fuente de voltaje que vayas a usar. Por ejemplo, si tienes un fuente de 15Vcc puedes poner 4 LEDs (3.4V) en serie con su resistencia limitadora, y pondrías 25 hileras de estos (4 LEDs (3.4V) en serie con su resistencia limitadora) y tienes 100 LEDs.

Respecto a tu pregunta sí usas 5V, sí se puede conectar 100 ó 1000, pero la fuente de los 5V debe tener la capacidad de corriente para la cantidad de LEDs que vayas a usar (2A o mas para 100 LEDs ó 20A para 1000 LEDs.). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Danielcev

tienes toda la razón!


----------



## plastikman

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Depende del valor de la fuente de voltaje que vayas a usar. Por ejemplo, si tienes un fuente de 15Vcc puedes poner 4 LEDs (3.4V) en serie con su resistencia limitadora, y pondrías 25 hileras de estos (4 LEDs (3.4V) en serie con su resistencia limitadora) y tienes 100 LEDs.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta sí usas 5V, sí se puede conectar 100 ó 1000, pero la fuente de los 5V debe tener la capacidad de corriente para la cantidad de LEDs que vayas a usar (2A o mas para 100 LEDs ó 20A para 1000 LEDs.).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 

Por lo que entiendo del compañero elaficionado yo podria conectar entonces 9 leds de la manera que esta en el diagrama que adjunto? Se alimentarian a 12 V si es que se puede.

Los datos serian: 9 leds de 10 mm de diametro de 3.5 V y 20mA haciendo cuentas me sale cada resistencia de 75 ohms, (valor comercial mas proximo 82 ohms).

Tengo un eliminador de corriente de 12 V a 1 A la pregunta es cuantos mA consume el circuito en su totalidad y si puedo alimentarlo con ese eliminador?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito como tiene 3 hilera de LED, y son 20mA por hilera, el consumo total será 3x20mA = 60mA.
75 ohmios también es comercial.
Acerca de tu fuente o creo que es un eliminador de pilas, mide el voltaje sin carga (probablemente te debe dar entre 16V y 18V).
De acuerdo al valor que mida tu fuente, haces los nuevos cálculos, es decir, la nueva resistencia.

Como tu fuente es de 12V, 1A, no hay problema, ya que la fuente te da la corriente que necesitas y no toda la corriente que ella puede dar (en tu caso es 1A). 
Como tu circuito consume 60mA ó 0.06A, el voltaje de tu fuente será mayor a 12V, por eso te dije que debes medir el voltaje de la fuente sin carga (imagino que tienes un voltímetro o multímetro, si no tienes asume 16V y no 12V).

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## plastikman

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El circuito como tiene 3 hilera de LED, y son 20mA por hilera, el consumo total será 3x20mA = 60mA.
> 75 ohmios también es comercial.
> Acerca de tu fuente o creo que es un eliminador de pilas, mide el voltaje sin carga (probablemente te debe dar entre 16V y 18V).
> De acuerdo al valor que mida tu fuente, haces los nuevos cálculos, es decir, la nueva resistencia.
> 
> Como tu fuente es de 12V, 1A, no hay problema, ya que la fuente te da la corriente que necesitas y no toda la corriente que ella puede dar (en tu caso es 1A).
> Como tu circuito consume 60mA ó 0.06A, el voltaje de tu fuente será mayor a 12V, por eso te dije que debes medir el voltaje de la fuente sin carga (imagino que tienes un voltímetro o multímetro, si no tienes asume 16V y no 12V).
> 
> Suerte.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
Entendido señor, usted explica las cosas muy claro, mi multimetro paso a mejor vida hace un par de meses pero compraré otro para medir la tensión y hacer los calculos.

Este circuito con leds es para hacer una lampara de luz de luna para mi pecera, usare leds ultrabrillantes azules.

Gracias y reciba un saludo desde México.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sólo para decirte que no me digas señor, aquí todos somos como colegas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julienalexander

No se si hago bien en responder a un tema viejo, pero es basicamente lo mismo, ademas así no me "retan" por abrir un tema nuevo sobre el mismo tema 

Ayer me puse a diseñar una lampara led (adjunto el circuito) y me surgieron un par de dudas.

Se que el diseño no es para nada ortodoxo y se que muchos me dirian que esta "mal", "horrible", o que es casi un atentado contra la electronica . La cuestión no es si es un diseño decente, la cuestión es saber si funcionaria como un diseño normal.

Bueno ahora explico porque esto de "no-ortodoxo" y "normal/ortodoxo". El circuito que diseñe no tiene aislación galvánica, o por ponerlo de una manera menos eufemista, no tiene transformador, osea, se conecta a 220 V directo...

Bueno, ahora que ya estan pensando los insultos apropiados para decirme, quiero distraerlos con el diseño.

Es una matriz de 13 por 13 leds, cada uno funciona a 4,5 V y consume 100mA. Estan dispuestos en serie-paralelo, es decir 13 filas de leds en paralelo, en donde cada fila consta de 13 leds en serie.

En la imagen solo puse 4 para no perder tiempo, pero es el mismo caso. Bien, la caida de voltaje en los 13 leds, es de 60 Vdc, con resistencias de 100Ω para R1 y R2, lo cual nos daría (para 100mA por fila) un total de 70 Vdc. Eso es lo que sale de la etapa de filtro y rectificado. Por lo tanto el voltaje sin rectificar sería de 50 Vac, el cual lo derivo de 220V usando una resistencia de 130Ω por la cual pasan 1,3 A (total de la lampara).

Ahora viene la parte donde dejo de hacer calculos y me pregunto ¿hay alguna diferencia de funcionamiento entre un diseño con transformador y este diseño? ¿es despreciable la frecuencia de 60hz que pasa por la resistencia de 130Ω, o está mal calculado y hay que usar otro valor? ¿cual sería un buen valor para los capacitores del filtrado? ¿hay algun error de cálculo del que no me doy cuenta? Y por ultimo ¿funcionaria?

Espero que puedan darme consejo y desde ya, gracias a los colaboradores de este foro por compartir sus conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Qué tipo de LED usas.?
No conozco LED de 4.5V a 100mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julienalexander

Gracias por la pronta respuesta.

Son leds de alta luminosidad, en realidad no se muy bien si los puedo conseguir. Saque la información de la respuesta nº 8 de este hilo (y de una imagen con las mismas especificaciones), link directo al comentario: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/leds-10mm-alta-luminosidad-59507/#post523747

¿Como es tu experiencia con leds de alta luminosidad? ¿cuales son las caracteristicas mas comunes?

Gracias y saludos, Julienalexander


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Hay muchos tipos de LEDs que no tienen información, por lo que yo uso esta hoja de datos como una referencia.

Ver el archivo adjunto 17005
Ver el archivo adjunto 16427

¿Qué es lo que deseas hacer?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julienalexander

Que buenas esas hojas de datos, tienen la información muy completa. Muchas gracias por postearlas.

Deseo hacer una lampara led, pero tengo dos dudas fundamentales sobre el diseño que plantee: ¿funcionaria este diseño de manera similar que una lampara de led con transformador? ¿es la frecuencia de la corriente alterna (60 hz) despreciable para calcular el valor de R3?

La verdad no tengo suficientes conocimientos para resolver estas preguntas, podrías explicarme?

Saludos


----------



## aldebarainmixdj

pues mira men yo hice un diagrama en crocodile 3d y la verdad es que me base en un diagrama de una cadena de electronica lo medio adecue a 24 y a 12 voltios.

y te dejo las imagenes y si alguien me puede correjir el diagrama ps mejor y si quieres meter mas leds es cuestion que calcules los leds con las resistencias el de 24 lo arme hasta con 180 leds saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficiondo.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Alguien sabe si puedo conectar leds de alta potencia para hacer pruebas con una resistencia en serie como los leds normales ???
Concretamente los de 1 y 3 W como por ejemplo el EDSW3LS5F3 (4V y 750 mA)
Una cosa son los que van encapsulados como lamparas a 110 o 220 V de AC pero los de 12 V DC encapsulados como dicroicas a 12 V AC o DC que llevan dentro, regulador electronico o una resistencia serie.
Regulador-limitador de intensidad o por pulsos ???
Gracias.


----------

